# Help?



## NathanJAllen (Aug 26, 2010)

how do i get my dell usb 3-button mouse and dell usb keyboard to work on freebsd?


----------



## pamdirac (Aug 26, 2010)

have you loaded ukbd and ums?


----------



## NathanJAllen (Aug 26, 2010)

I loaded all the packages and when i log on to the startx it gives me blank terminals but when i try to move the mouse around or type something nothing works and i have to reboot it please advise.


----------



## pamdirac (Aug 26, 2010)

have you configured the two section "InputDevice" (one for keyboard and one for mouse) in xorg.conf?

I also use dbus and hald.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 26, 2010)

Not again ... -> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4224


----------



## pamdirac (Aug 26, 2010)

ahahahhahaah sorry but was a bit of time i don't use the forum


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 26, 2010)

Never mind. New users _really_ should read the information we send them when they sign up. The Sticky posts are there for a good reason.


----------



## NathanJAllen (Aug 26, 2010)

I did everything and it still freezes up everytime I log in to startx. Please advise.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 26, 2010)

NathanJAllen said:
			
		

> I did everything and it still freezes up everytime I log in to startx. Please advise.



Pardon any skepticism, expressed or implied, but "everything" is a lot.  After enabling dbus and hal in /etc/rc.conf, did you actually start them by rebooting or from the command line?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 26, 2010)

pamdirac said:
			
		

> have you configured the two section "InputDevice" (one for keyboard and one for mouse) in xorg.conf?
> 
> I also use dbus and hald.



When you use hal, the InputDevice sections in xorg.conf are not needed (or used).


----------



## NathanJAllen (Aug 26, 2010)

how do you do that? because when i type it always say bad command. so can you give me a step by step beginners guide? you know,a freebsd for dummies guide?


----------



## Beastie (Aug 26, 2010)

NathanJAllen said:
			
		

> how do you do that?


Do what? Start HALd and D-Bus?
`# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/hald start`
`# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus start`


----------



## NathanJAllen (Aug 26, 2010)

it still says command not found. please advise.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 26, 2010)

Read The Handbook!! -> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/

Please post no more questions until you've read it. This is basic stuff that you need to know.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 26, 2010)

NathanJAllen said:
			
		

> it still says command not found. please advise.



Please post the actual error message.  It may be that you don't actually have dbus and hal installed, or any of a thousand other things.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 26, 2010)

In order not to go through those thousand things, a detour to The Handbook is most advisable. Seriously, NathanJAllen, start reading.


----------



## NathanJAllen (Aug 27, 2010)

I finally got my mouse and keyboard working on everything except the startx which keeps freezing my computer ie nothing moves or blinks please advise.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 27, 2010)

Are you serious?


----------



## NathanJAllen (Aug 27, 2010)

Yes. Everything works except the startx. also everytime i type something besides that it says bad command or command not found or something similiar and everytime i type start x it takes me to the gui but wont let me type or move the mouse and freezes the computer and i have to reboot please advise.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 27, 2010)

*Read the handbook*, and invest some time in learning instead of stumbling from one misunderstood error to another random solution. That's the advice. These forums are not a helpdesk, we're here to help people educate themselves. This thread is now closed. If you keep posting questions that clearly illustrate that you refuse to educate yourself, you will be put on extended leave (free of charge).


----------

